# Spare BB Boro glass replacements



## Room Fogger (13/1/18)

Anyone out there with spare Boro glass replacements in stock, please let me know. I would ideally like 4, price dependent, to keep as spares.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joeman187 (13/1/18)

Check V corp vaping


----------



## Room Fogger (13/1/18)

joeman187 said:


> Check V corp vaping


Thanks, will do.


----------



## joeman187 (13/1/18)

Here's a link to it
https://www.vcorpvaping.co.za/collections/accessories/products/sxkbilletboxv4spareglass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (15/1/18)

Yip I also got from them


----------



## Room Fogger (15/1/18)

Cornelius said:


> Yip I also got from them


Thanks everyone, Ordered this morning, with my luck I am going to need them


----------

